# VW GOLF WITH 75K MILES



## slb67 (Mar 6, 2009)

My golf 2.0 is about to reach 75k miles. ive done oil changes every 3k miles but nothing else, and when i mean nothing, i mean nothing. what do you suggest to do to maintain this bad boy running smooth? An engine flush, change brake fluids, etc. thanks!


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: VW GOLF WITH 75K MILES (slb67)*

Change all fluids, filters and a fresh set of plugs. You change oil at 3K, the motor should be clean.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: VW GOLF WITH 75K MILES (slb67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slb67* »_My golf 2.0 is about to reach 75k miles. ive done oil changes every 3k miles but nothing else, and when i mean nothing, i mean nothing. what do you suggest to do to maintain this bad boy running smooth? An engine flush, change brake fluids, etc. thanks! 

Brake fluid should be changed every two years regardless of mileage.
Check the owner's manual for the mileage based maintenance schedule. Do everything that is due or overdue at 75,000 miles.
Check the condition of tires, brake pads, and battery. Replace if necessary.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: VW GOLF WITH 75K MILES (tjl)*

I'd also check your serpetin belt, timing belt....if you do change your timing belt I would change your water pump also.
Like mentioned above, if your oil was changed every 3K miles you shouldn't worry about your engine being dirty.


----------



## slb67 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: VW GOLF WITH 75K MILES (rajvosa71000)*

thanks for all the replies! i will do the replacements/changes.


----------

